# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το κλουβί με τις τρελές

## daras

οχι οχι...δεν προκειται για την γνωστη κωμωδια...αλλα για τα ζεβρακια μου....2 τρελλες αδελφες.
ειναι δυνατον τα ζεβρακια να ειναι τοοοοοοοοοοσο επιθετικα?? και τοοοοοσο γρηγορα να επιλεγουν και ερωτικους συντροφους??
19/12/2011 εκκολαφθηκαν 4 μικρα και στις 13/01/2012 τρωγανε μονα τους. ειναι δηλαδη 2 μηνων. γεννηθηκαν 2 αρσενικα και 2 θηλυκα. κρατησα τα θηλυκα και ανταλλαξα τα αγορακια με 2 αρσενικους ωστε να μην κινδυνευουμε απο αιμομιξιες...
τα 4 πουλια με 2 κοινωνικους και 2 γκουλντιαν λιγων μηνων απο γεννα σε μενα..ειναι μαζι σε μια κλουβα τετοιου τυπου 

αρκετα μεγαλη δηλαδη για να ειναι ανετα κια να πετανε.
αρχικα υπηρξαν καποια καυγαδακια μεταξυ των αρσενικων κι ετσι χωρισα τον ενα. σκεφθηκα οτι παρουσιας θηλυκων θα χτυπανε κοκκινο οι ορμονες τους. τα θηλυκα ομως που αδιαφορουσαν για ολους και για ολα....εγιναν απιστευτα επιθετικα...ακουσα στριγγλιες και φτερουγισματα και βλεπω τα θηλυκα να κυνηγιουνται μεταξυ τους αγρια...να κυνηγουν τους κοινωνικους και τα γκουλντιαν. μονο στον αρσενικο δεν ορμουσαν. ο κυριος διαλεξε τη μια κι εδιωχνε την αλλη. ειναι ενηλικο πουλι και το καταλαβαινω...αλλα τα θηλυκα 2 μηνων που γινετια να φαιρονται ετσι? εχοντας κρατησει τον αρσενικο απομομωνομεο ειπα να τον ξαναβαλω στο κλουβι μηπως ερθουν οι παλιες ισορροπιες γιατι τα πρωτα καυγαδακια ηταν μικροτερης εντασης...
εγινε το ελα να δεις. δουλευα νυχτα και ξυπνησα τωρα απο τις φωνες. οι 2 αρσενικοι ειναι με αιμα γυρω απο το ραμφος και τα ματια...εχει σχηματιστει ενα ζευγαρι που μενει κατω στον πατο της κλουβας κι ενα αλλο στο ψηλοτερο κλαδι. χαιδευονται μεταξυ τους και δε δεχονται κανεναν κοντα τους.
τωρα ετοιμαζω 2 κλουβια να χωρισω τα ζευγαρια γιατι θα χτυπηθουν πολυ πιο ασχημα ειμαι σιγουρος.
*εννοειται* οτι δε τους βαλω φωλιες....2 μηνων ψειρες να θελουν και ρομαντζα.
αλλα μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση οτι ειναι τοσο επιθετικα..αλλα κι οτι διαλεγουν ταιρι τοσο νωρις. νομιζα οτι μπορεις να κρατησεις παραδεισακια σε μεγαλη κλουβα...αλλα μετα απο αυτο θα τα εχω μονο σε ζευγαρωστρες ανα ζευγη.
εχασα πασα ιδεα...
εχει κανεις παρομοια εμπειρια??

----------


## tonis!

τα θηλυκα ειναι υπερβολικα νεαρα για αναπαραγωγη...περιπου στον 5ο μηνα της ζωης τους ειναι 100% σεξουαλικα ωριμα για να αναπαραχτούν.Θα σου ελεγα να μην να βαλεις να γεννησουν ακομη γιατι σιγουρα θα αντιμετωπισεις παρα πολλες δυσκολιες ισως και γιαυτο δειχνουν και αυτη την "τρελη''συμπεριφορα στην κλουβα!Επίσης  γενικα ειναι καλυτερο να εχουμε ετοιμα ζευγαρια(τα οποια θα εχουν δημιουργηθει σε ξεχωριστες ζευγαροστρες)και υστερα να τα βαζουμε ολα μαζι σε μια κλούβα!

----------


## daras

tonis ΔΕΝ υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα βαλω να αναπαραχθουν!! απλα δε περιμενα τετοια εξελιξη και τοση επιθετικοτητα!!! δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη απο το να τα χωρισω ετσι οπως αυτα επελεξαν το ενα το αλλο. αλλα το να δω αιματα και 2 αδελφες 2 μηνων να χτυπαει η μια την αλλη κατω....ουτε σε catch wrestling τοση βια...

----------


## kaveiros

Ελεος...αυτα τα σκατουλακια που εβλεπα τα καναν ολα αυτα?  :Happy:  αν θες να ηρεμησουν μπορω να σου φερω τη Ρικα να κατσει μια μερα να βαλει ταξη :Happy:  υπομονη και κουραγιο... Στα ματωμενα αν εχουν σοβαρες γρατζουνιες μπορεις να βαλεις με πατονετα λιγο αραιωμενο μπεταντιν για να μη παθουν καμια μολυνση.

----------


## ria

πανο θα σου ελεγα να χωρισεις τα ζεμπρα σε ζευγαρια χωρις φωλια και βλεψεις για αναπαραγωγη λογω νεαρου ηλικιας μεχρι το καλοκαιρι οπου οι ορμονες θα ειναι πιο ηπιες και θα μπορεις να τα βαλεις στο μεγαλο κλουβι ολα τα ειδη μαζι!!!! εγω εχω αυτη την στιγμη μπενγκαλεζους με εκθεσιακα σε 3πλη ζευγαρωστρα και δεν εχω θεμα ετυχε ηρεμο ζευγαρι ..απλα να ξερεις οτι ενα 50% στα ζεμπρα ειναι ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΑ τα θυληκα κατα κυριο λογο...οταν βρισκονται σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης εχουν τοσο ζηλο που εχω δει θυληκα να μαδιουνται εντελως και να τσακωνονται μανιωδως ..μπορει να ειναι μικρα σε ηλικια και οντως ειναι περιεργη η συμεπριφορα αλλα η εποχη και η διατροφη μπορει να τα εχει κανει να ερθουν σε σεξουαλικη ωριμοτητα πολυ πολυ νωρις!!!! προσπαθησε να εχουν συχνα μπανιο και ελαφρυνε την διατροφη τους μονο με το μειγμα για παραδεισια και στις μικρες 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγο...ελπιζω με τα παραπανω να καλυτερευσουν τα παραγματα κρατα μας ενημερους για την κατασταση !!!!

----------


## daras

ειναι ηδη χωρια και τα παρατηρω. ο λευκος αρσενικος ειναι σαν βρυκολακας με το αιμα στο προσωπο του...
τι να πω...μια σταλα και κανουν μαγκιες...πιστευω τωρα να ησυχασουν.

----------


## vikitaspaw

μακαρι να ηρεμησουν!! Κ γω δεν τα ξερα για τοσο επιθετικα...

----------


## daras

βικυ να φανταστεις ειδα τους αρσενικους να πεταει ο ενας απο τη μια ακρη..ο αλλος απο την αλλη...στο μεσο να συναντωνται στον αερα να πιανονται μυτη με μυτη και να σκανε στον πατο του κλουβιου. δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο πραγμα...

----------


## vikitaspaw

πλακα κανεις!! Καλα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το πραγμα!! 
Θα θελα πολυ να το βλεπα...ντοπερμαν οχι αστεια ε??

----------


## panos70

βαλε στην τροφη τους λιγο παπαρουνοσπορο θα τα ηρεμησει....αν τρωνε παπαρουνοσπορο....τα καναρινια παντος τον τρωνε

----------


## daras

η παπαρουνα γενικα ηρεμει ...και τους ανθρωπους....χαχαχα...
πανο, ειλικρινα δεν υπηρχε χρονος να δοκιμασω κατι αλλο απο το να τα χωρισω..πιστευω οτι συντομα θα ειχαμε μολυνσεις και θανατους απο τα τραυματα....κι εγω δε θα το πιστευα αν δε το εβλεπα.
θα το εχω ομως κατα νου αν γινει αργοτερα (πολυυυ αργοτερα) προσπαθεια "επανενωσης".

----------


## panos70

Τουλαχιστον τα τραβηξες βιντεο να τα δουμε κι εμεις τα μικρα σου ντοπερμαν χα χα χα ,οταν τα κανεις επανενωση θα μας γραψεις για τη συμπεριφορα τους

----------


## jk21

το κακο με την παπαρουνα ειναι τα 50% σχεδον λιπαρα της .αλλιως θα βοηθουσε .τα ζεμπρακια ομως εχουν μιγμα τα με 90 και πανω % αμυλουχους .λιγους σπορους περιστασιακα μπορεις να βαλεις και καποια τριχιά να κρεμεται και να τσιμπανε για να εκτονωνονται

----------


## daras

τι να τα κανει τα δικα μου τα θηρια μια τριχια.. εβαζα το χερι μεσα για να παρω τα δοχεια νερου φαγητου...και μαλωναν πανω στο χερι μου. ουτε που εβλεπαν στον καυγα που βρισκονται και απο που μπορει να απειλουνται.
επειδη ερχονται καποιες κλουβες που παρηγγειλα...θα μπουν ανα ζευγη και θα μεινουν εκει....αν το επιχειρησω αργοτερα να ξαναμπουν μαζι θα ενημερωσω για το τι μελλει γενεσθαι...

----------


## daras

οι καινουριες κλουβες εχει μερες που ηρθαν και τα πουλακια ειναι πλεον ανα ζευγη και αποκατασταθηκαν τα τραυματα τους. ευτυχως δεν ειχαμε δυσαρεστες εξελιξεις. οι αρσενικοι μεσα απο το χωρισμα πηγαν να κανουν μαγκιες αλλα ειδαν συντομα οτι κανουν μια τρυπα στο νερο..κι ετσι τωρα περιοριζονται στο να χαιδευουν τα κοριτσια τους. επιτελους ηρεμια στο σπιτι.

----------


## panos70

αντε να δουμε και λιγο  ΄΄ sex in the city ΄΄   χα χα χα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Για βαλε καμμια φωτο Πανο...

Ξερεις οτι εχω βιτσιο με τις κλουβες  :winky:

----------


## daras

πανο μικρες ειναι για πονηριες. τωρα μονο χαδακια....μετα απο κανα 3μηνο φωλιτσα και ναζακια. 
Γιωργο οι κλουβες ειναι ιδιες με τις δικες σου (ξερεις εσυ!)...θα κοιταξω να βγαλω με το κινητο γιατι μηχανη δεν παιζει..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το ξερω αλλα μ'αρεσει να τις βλεεεεεεεππππωωωωωω!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## daras

αφου σου αρεσει να τις βλεπεις..οριστε...εφτασε σημερα το σταντ με 3 κλουβες τις 76αρες σε μηκος και πλαινες πορτες.. 
δεν εχουν μπει οι κατοικοι ακομη μεσα... μολις τις συναρμολογησα..



και εδω το σταντ με τις 60αρες που ειχα και φιλοξενουν γκουλντιαν, ζεβρακια και κοινωνικους. το καλο με τις 60αρες ειναι οτι παιρνουν και σακουλα οπως βλεπετε στις φωτο.

----------


## ria

πανο πολυ ωραια και περιποιημενα!!!!!! ευχομαι μια καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια να εχεις και να γεμισεις μωρα τοσα που να μην εχεις που να τα βαλεις!!!!!!! να γεμισουν οι κλουβες σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Πανο πολυ ωραιες ειναι οι κλουβες σου να της χαιρονται τα πουλακια σου κι εσυ βλεποντας τα μεσα ,πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα

----------


## daras

ευχαριστω. τωρα μενει να βγει το μεγαλο ενυδρειο απο το δωματιο για να μπουν και οι καινουριες κλουβες και να ειναι αποκλειστικα το δωματιο των πουλιων. Ρια μακαρι να βγαλω τοσα πουλακια οπως λες που να μην εχω που να τα βαλω. κοσμος να τα υιοθετησει υπαρχει..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ οπως παντα και σε ΟΛΑ Πανο!!!

----------


## mitsman

> ΑΨΟΓΟΣ οπως παντα και σε ΟΛΑ Πανο!!!


δεν εχω κατι αλλο να  πω!!!! ρε Πανο χαιρομαι που εισαι στην παρεα μας!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> δεν εχω κατι αλλο να  πω!!!! ρε Πανο χαιρομαι που εισαι στην παρεα μας!!!


Πιστεψε με, ακομα δεν εχετε δει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....

----------


## daras

> ρε Πανο χαιρομαι που εισαι στην παρεα μας!!!


η χαρα ειναι δικη μου!!!!

----------


## moukou

χαιρετε σε ολους.και εγω ενω ειχα διαβασει το θεμα πιστευα οτι δεν θα εχω προβλημα.και τελικα εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα.τι να κανω ομως που δεν μπορω να τα βαλω σε αλλα κλουβια λογο οτι δεν εχω.μπορω καπως να τα ηρεμισω?η μια θυληκια ενω ειναι αδελφια εχει κυριαρχισει στο κλουβι και δεν αφηνει τα αλλα θυκα σε ησυχια.τι να κανω?

----------


## lagreco69

Πραγματικα τυχερα!!!! ολα τα μικρα σου!! Πανο, πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!! απο εμενα.

----------

